# Win 7 oder Win 8 für neuen Gamer PC ?



## Ceyrus (3. März 2014)

*Win 7 oder Win 8 für neuen Gamer PC ?*

Hallo 

 Welches Betriebssystem ist besser für einen neuen Gamer PC geeignet ? Win 7 oder Win 8 ?


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2014)

Da tut sich nicht viel. Wenn du unbedingt ein Startmenü von Haus aus haben willst, nimm Win 7.
Wenn du länger mit OS Updates versorgt werden willst und dich mit der Kacheloberfläche zum Programme starten anfreunden kannst, nimm Win 8. 
(Bisherige Verknüpfungsmöglichkeiten (bis auf das Startmenü) funktionieren auch weiterhin mit Win8 )


----------



## Ceyrus (3. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
 Wenn es keinen großen Performance Unterschied gibt,nehme ich lieber Win 7,da ich daran gewöhnt bin.
 Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2014)

Win8 kann wohl schon leichte Vorteile bringen, aber da bin ich nicht sicher, wie groß und ob es auch in Zukunft auf Dauer so sein wird - Battlefield 4 zB lief in der Beta sehr viel besser unter win8, nun ist es zwar nicht mehr so krass, aber immer noch besser unter win8.

 Schau zB mal hier Battlefield 4-Benchmarks: Windows 8.1 weiterhin dominant gegenüber Windows 7 [Test der Woche] 

 Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob das wirklich an win8 liegt oder nur daran, dass man sich vlt besonders viel Mühe bei Optimierung für win8 gegeben hat.


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2014)

Zu geschätzten 95% ist das eh das gleiche. Sobald man sich den Durchstart zum Desktop eingestellt und eine Verknüpfung zum Runterfahren auf den Desktop gepackt hat (mach ich seit Win 98 so ), arbeitet man eigentlich 100%ig genauso. 

Lediglich beim Konfigurieren ist das eine oder andere in neuen App Menüs zu finden.


----------



## Ceyrus (3. März 2014)

Und schon bin ich wieder unschlüssig *lach*,denn einer meiner Hauptspiele ist genau das BF4.
 Hm....und der Test zu diesem Spiel favorisiert ganz klar Win 8,wo es bis zu 20 Frames mehr sein soll als unter Win7.
 Schwierige Entscheidung,denn ich habe mich schon so sehr an die Win7 Benutzeroberfläche gewöhnt.
 Was soll ich jetzt machen ????


----------



## Enisra (3. März 2014)

Die Oberflächenunterschiede sind total überbewertet, weil man die Mehrheit eh immer noch auf dem Desktop rumhängt
Steam, Origin, Browser wie bei 7 unten an die Taskleiste gepinnt und dann sieht man die meiste Zeit Metro nicht mal


----------



## Ceyrus (3. März 2014)

Wie dann sieht man die meißte Zeit Metro nicht mal ? Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden sorry.


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2014)

Ceyrus schrieb:


> Wie dann sieht man die meißte Zeit Metro nicht mal ? Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden sorry.


Die "neue Oberfläche" ist letztendlich nur ein Startmenü Skin, dh: du siehst die nur, wenn du auf die WindowsTaste oder den "Startbutton" drückst. 
Wenn du nicht gerade was konfigurierst, sondern mit den üblichen Desktop Programmen arbeitest und neue Programme über Desktop Verknüpfungen startest, siehst du null komma gar nichts von der "neuen Oberfläche".


----------



## Ceyrus (3. März 2014)

JETZT habe ich es verstanden,danke.
 Dann werde ich mich wohl doch für Win8 entscheiden.
 Gruß


----------



## Vordack (3. März 2014)

Ich hab unter W8 das Classic Shell installiert: Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements

und sehe die Metro Oberfläche eigentlich nur wenn ich mal versehentlich auf eine der Ecken am Bildschirm komme (kann deaktiviert werden) oder versehentlich die Windows Taste drücke (kann mMn auch deaktiviert werden)


----------

